# Thoughts on plowing with an Isuzu or cab over type truck



## LapeerLandscape

I am looking for input on plowing with a cab over type truck, good or bad. We are thinking of buying an Isuzu NPR cab over type truck. It has a flat bed on it and we are thinking of making a removable beaver tail with ramp and using it for lawn care. In the winter we can take the beaver tail off put a salt spreader on it and have a plow mount on it. I think it would make a great plow truck and salt truck, they turn on a dime. We already plow with a couple 2wd small dumps so thats not a problem you just need weight in the back.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I've been watching for a good deal on one for a salt truck............or another box truck.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc

Not only do they turn on a dime, but I would think visibility would be awesome as well. My two dislikes would be, if you got into an accident, especially in the summer when there's no plow on the truck, you have ZERO protection. And second is they're not built by anyone that I would even think about owning. After 20 yrs of working on cars for a living, including this exact truck for one of our commercial accounts, you couldn't GIVE me an Isuzu.


----------



## G.Landscape

We run all cab overs in the summer for our construction crews and 3 in the winter, 2 with plows, 2 with salters. They are great for plowing with and would choose it over a standard 3 ton gmc or ford anyway. They are a dream to plow with and as long as you keep some weight in the back 2 wd is no issue.

We have an Isuzu as our salt truck and it's pretty decent, needs an upgraded alternator and batteries of your going with electric salter as they are stock very small.

Got a new hino 195 last year and that thing is a pleasure to drive. The biggest complaint with all our trucks is ride quality but the new hino's are quite smooth.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

G.Landscape;2115376 said:


> We run all cab overs in the summer for our construction crews and 3 in the winter, 2 with plows, 2 with salters. They are great for plowing with and would choose it over a standard 3 ton gmc or ford anyway. They are a dream to plow with and as long as you keep some weight in the back 2 wd is no issue.
> 
> We have an Isuzu as our salt truck and it's pretty decent, needs an upgraded alternator and batteries of your going with electric salter as they are stock very small.
> 
> Got a new hino 195 last year and that thing is a pleasure to drive. The biggest complaint with all our trucks is ride quality but the new hino's are quite smooth.


Thanks for the input and video. I have heard about the ride, might have to get an air ride seat.


----------



## Triple L

G.Landscape;2115376 said:


> We run all cab overs in the summer for our construction crews and 3 in the winter, 2 with plows, 2 with salters. They are great for plowing with and would choose it over a standard 3 ton gmc or ford anyway. They are a dream to plow with and as long as you keep some weight in the back 2 wd is no issue.
> 
> We have an Isuzu as our salt truck and it's pretty decent, needs an upgraded alternator and batteries of your going with electric salter as they are stock very small.
> 
> Got a new hino 195 last year and that thing is a pleasure to drive. The biggest complaint with all our trucks is ride quality but the new hino's are quite smooth.


Who did you have make the plow harness? Boss doesn't make one do they?


----------



## redclifford

I purchased a new 195 hino this past summer, we use it as a salt truck but I'm interested in putting a plow on it. It turns on a dime,visibility is great, and handles itself good in the snow. 

X2 what Chad said, was the mount custom made?


----------



## G.Landscape

redclifford;2115685 said:


> I purchased a new 195 hino this past summer, we use it as a salt truck but I'm interested in putting a plow on it. It turns on a dime,visibility is great, and handles itself good in the snow.
> 
> X2 what Chad said, was the mount custom made?


To be honest I am not completely sure, delta truck did the install. I think it was fairly stock or they didn't charge very much to customize it.


----------



## jasonv

Some plow manufacturers sell "universal" mounts. Basically has all of the needed building blocks, but ships as a box full of pieces of metal that need "some welding and drilling".

For example;
http://www.arcticsnowplows.com/sites/default/files/manuals/53043.pdf


----------



## mercer_me

My cousin has a Fuso with a 9' plow and a 9' wing. He said it works really well. I'll try to get a picture of it.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

mercer_me;2125602 said:


> My cousin has a Fuso with a 9' plow and a 9' wing. He said it works really well. I'll try to get a picture of it.


That would be great.


----------



## ponyboy

I had a Fuso years back was great I had a 9 foot western and a 2 yard air flow never had an issue never got stuck 
One issue I had was my fault fuel froze I didn't use addivates one I started we were good to go


----------



## redclifford

G.Landscape;2115962 said:


> To be honest I am not completely sure, delta truck did the install. I think it was fairly stock or they didn't charge very much to customize it.


Are you able to take a picture of the truck w plow on it. I'm guessing with a little weight in the back and its pretty good in 2wd


----------



## ScubaSteve728

lots of people plow with fusos most are four by four though however you can get it done with a good driver, good tires and some weight in the back. 
this guy has good videos


----------



## gene gls

I plowed with mine for 10 years, 8' meyers, 1.5 ss sander. You can't plow up a driveway with much of a grade starting from a dead stop. I had a locker in the rear, its a tank on flat ground. I had the same problem as others above, wires,rust but it was a real work horse for a smaller truck.


----------



## TPCLandscaping

there is a guy in VT that uses his with a Fisher XV2 on it. looks pretty sweet.


----------



## ezgpublic

Redclifford, did you ever end up plowing with that Hino 195? How was it without 4x4?


----------



## ezgpublic

redclifford said:


> Are you able to take a picture of the truck w plow on it. I'm guessing with a little weight in the back and its pretty good in 2wd


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> It has a flat bed on it and we are thinking of making a removable beaver tail with ramp and using it for lawn care. In the winter we can take the beaver tail off


A dovetail would be lighter.


----------



## m_ice

Mark Oomkes said:


> A dovetail would be lighter.


Your a couple of years late to the party...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

m_ice said:


> Your a couple of years late to the party...


I know...


----------



## Mr.Markus

I thought he was hosting the party...!!!


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> A dovetail would be lighter.


A dove tail wouldnt hold up as well.


----------



## m_ice

LapeerLandscape said:


> A dove tail wouldnt hold up as well.


The beaver tails are made to take a beating


----------



## FredG

LapeerLandscape said:


> A dove tail wouldnt hold up as well.


 Lol, Why not if it is blasted down good enough it will work.


----------



## FredG

FredG said:


> Lol, Why not if it is blasted down good enough it will work.


 That's ballast it down, I was gooned up big time.  :laugh:


----------



## Mark Oomkes

FredG said:


> That's ballast it down, I was gooned up big time.  :laugh:


I'd say more like blasted...


----------



## FredG

Lol, blasted for me, ballast for the truck.


----------



## FredG

Mark Oomkes said:


> I'd say more like blasted...


 Started partying about 1:30 PM after lunch, not a construction worker home or at work. Taverns were packed till about 9 PM. Cabs and uber were busy last night. I didn't even drive home, police chief nephew or not...:laugh:


----------

